# Last couple weeks...



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

cdoj said:


> Thanks! I'm heading up Friday for a few days, too much snow screws up my sleeping arrangements


Are you camping? The woods might still be a bit mushy, but I imagine you could find a dry spot somewhere. They still have some snow to melt in the more shaded areas...


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I always sleep outside when I'm there. I got a few different techniques, depending on the conditions. The biggest obstacle was the snow this year during my Jan & Feb trips which made it impossible to reach my favorite spots.


----------

